
Reasons why DevOps may not work for you - smb06
https://devops.com/2016/10/04/reasons-devops-may-not-work-for-you/
======
stephenr
> Under the DevOps model, each member of the software delivery team has a more
> rigidly defined role. Coders code, QA engineers test, IT Ops admins
> administer and so on. These people all talk to each other, but they do not
> share in the same tasks.

This is honestly not the concept I see most people spout when they claim "we
are Devops".

I'm not saying the article is wrong - honestly this just sounds like
traditional enterprise software dev - people have specific roles, and talk to
each other to get shit solved.

